# Heroes on the Water Australia



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys I don't know if you have heard of heroes on the water http://heroesonthewater.org/home 
HOW supports all military people who have been wounded injured or disabled. 
HOW is a not for profit organisation, if you are a military or service person wanting to get involved in forming a group here similar to HOW to help these men and woman enjoy paddling and fishing please contact me so a get together can be organised sometime in the near future.
there is already a few boys down Geelong keen to catch up. 
privacy is assured and this is not for profit. please pm me or call if you have a friend that is keen please pass on my number.

thanks 
Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

no pm's or calls yet, but that's ok.

here is where its at.

I have contacted the president of HOW and they are helping me with documents and listing on their site as an affiliate. 
to get up and running we need 4 or 5 committed people willing to meet and get the ball rolling. 
if anyone has experience in getting a non profit organisation started please contact me.

we will be seeking funding and sponsorship for equipment also borrowing kayaks from some that have a few extra yaks.

remember guys and girls this is to help some injured/wounded service people get some leisure time and exercise whilst having a fish and meeting/making some friends.

yak-gear will fully sponsor all the rigging required for the organisations kayaks.

required urgently - core group of 4 or 5 with a few hours fortnight to start the group and get it rolling in the right direction.

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Another fallen soldier whilst on active duty.. 33 Diggers lost since 2001 in Afghanistan.

Don't forget these people. RIP


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Never. Not sure what I can do to help though as a Sydney based civie.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

dru said:


> Never. Not sure what I can do to help though as a Sydney based civie.


Dru everyone can help.. Next post explains a little more..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spare Yak and Time ?*

Heroes in the Water Australia is up and running...

I am currently building a database of volunteers that can offer their time, a spare yak or both to take a heroe yak fishing, the plan is to start sessions in the warmer months Australia wide..

I have currently 5 people from around the nation that have offered their time and yak, your assistance will help get a heroe or 2 on the Water hopefully catching a fish but more so as an introduction to our sport in a safe environment.

In the U.S the program has been super successful and has seen even a aircraft carrier commander in command of a yak, which I heard was an interesting site.

The people you will help have had many life changing experiences where we may have had few in our lives.

Through your help and the help of other organisations we can show these guys and girls that we don't forget..

Feel free to pm me or email or call..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

*Spare Yak and Time ?*

Heroes in the Water Australia is up and running...

I am currently building a database of volunteers that can offer their time, a spare yak or both to take a heroe yak fishing, the plan is to start sessions in the warmer months Australia wide..

I have currently 5 people from around the nation that have offered their time and yak, your assistance will help get a heroe or 2 on the Water hopefully catching a fish but more so as an introduction to our sport in a safe environment.

In the U.S the program has been super successful and has seen even a aircraft carrier commander in command of a yak, which I heard was an interesting site.

The people you will help have had many life changing experiences where we may have had few in our lives.

Through your help and the help of other organisations we can show these guys and girls that we don't forget..

Feel free to pm me or email or call..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

A sticker that was just made by Kev .. Great work.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Heroes on the water Australia Update.

Today we ordered 100 stickers 190x130mm like these










We will be distributing these to the guys that have volunteered yaks and their time for future days with a Heroe.

Volunteers. 
I will be contacting you to pass on hour stickers, we hope you could place 1 or 2 on your yak, and then take a photo of it and send them to me. Photos can only have 1 rod in them, if you don't want to place a sticker on your yak that's cool a pic on your yak would still be great and again max 1 rod.

Thanks to Brett (Geelong) gavs tshirts and signs (geelong) and Kev for getting the ball rolling.

Heroes on the water Australia has now about 12 kayakers that have volunteered their time and yak for a Heroe.. Thanks guys and girls

We hope to have a heroe on yak in each state some time soon.

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcZuQXn4 ... e=youtu.be

Guys here is a short video about Heroes on the Water and how the heroes can be helped and how it makes them feel..

Thanks for all the support


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

The stickers have arrived and in my possession.










I will over the week contact all people that have offered their help and yak and spare yaks . I will distributing 1 sticker to each volunteer for their yak, but only if it will be displayed, we are a non profit org and these stickers were kindly donated by Kev in Geelong .

More info to come in the coming week.

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlnMs6yy ... ata_player

Here is a video of Heroes on the water with Jim Dolan (founder and president) heroes on the water US.

I have held off from sending a msg to all volunteers this week, I am have organised Jim to come online and post a message in the doing days.

*Jim Dolan*
Jim Dolan is Founder and President of Heroes on the Water. Following graduation from the United States Air Force Academy in 1976 he served in the USAF for 13 years as a pilot flying mainly C-130s with 8 years overseas in the Philippines and Germany. He earned a Masters Degree in Computer Information Systems (MCIS) from Boston University in 1984. Jim is currently a Captain at American Airlines. He is a born and raised Texas Bass Fisherman, including 6 years as an avid kayak fisherman.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how you go with it here in Australia, sounds like a great initiative.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys here is Jim's message he will come online in a few days to respond to any questions..

Ladies and Gentlemen (Or folks, as we say in Texas  ) We have started an incredibly therapeutic program for our American Wounded Veterans through kayak fishing called Heroes on the Water (HOW). All we are really doing is taking newbies (new folks) kayak fishing. Taking our hobby and helping troops. They fought a war for us. It's our turn to fight the war for them and get them back to a normal life. It's fun and the right thing to do. Here's a video on what we do -http://youtu.be/RcZuQXn4KSY

Andrew Theodoropoulos in Newport, Victoria is starting an Australian affiliate. I couldn't be happier to have our staunchest Ally bring this program to your Wounded Vets. Very cool!!! Starting an organization takes a lot of hard work and passionate volunteers. Andrew can use some hardcore volunteers across the Aussie Nation helping him. The rewards are amazing!!

Jim

Jim Dolan

President

101-C North Greenville Ave. #55

Allen, TX 75002-2200

214-295-4541

http://www.HeroesOnTheWater.org

[email protected]

FREEDOM CAPTURED.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

*Volunteers*

Important msg for you.

1. Send me an email to [email protected] with some details ; 
- name and address 
- forum nickname 
- type of kayak if allowing for Heroes on the Water Australia use. 
- best available time between Monday - Sunday. 
- what experience can you share with a Hero casting, knots, water safety, fishing
- do you have a current first aid accreditation ? & level. 
- a picture of you or your yak or both, if you Send it, it might be displayed on Heroes on the Water Australia website 
- indicate whether you want your sticker, we have limited numbers and only want to issue to those who display it, you can still volunteer without the sticker. 
2. HOWA volunteer personal information will not be shared with any other person or agencies. You will only receive HOWA volunteer newsletters from time to time or a direct email from me (Andrew)

What will happen next ?

I will send you your sticker if you indicated that you want one. I will then put all the info for locations and experiences together and get a Hero on the Water fishing.

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys & girls that have indicated that they want to volunteer, send me an email [email protected] with details so I can send you your sticker, if you don't want the sticker still send me an email so I can compile a list or people locations and experiences..

Thanks Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

We are now on Facebook..

Www.Facebook.com/heroesonthewateraustralia

Jump on board and like us, link us leave a message.

Stickers will be sent out to those that emailed me..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

16/17/18 August 1966

Lest we Forget


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Sadly 3 more lives taken today.

Never forget those that are out there doing their job. Our thoughts go out to their family and friends and mates that are still working and struggling so far from home.

Also 2 wounded with their current condition unknown.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Heroes on the water Australia is proud to announce that Ian Neale of www.nqkayaktours.com.au will be Heading up Heroes on the Water Australia - Queensland and also starting a chapter in townsville, well done Ian.. Ian will require assistance during events in the future, so if your got the experience or able to help out during a HOW event please contact [email protected] and we will pass on your details to Ian.

what we do is as simple as taking a Newbie kayak fishing..

Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

yakgear said:


> Heroes on the water Australia is proud to announce that Ian Neale of http://www.nqkayaktours.com.au will be Heading up Heroes on the Water Australia - Queensland and also starting a chapter in townsville, well done Ian.. Ian will require assistance during events in the future, so if your got the experience or able to help out during a HOW event please contact [email protected] and we will pass on your details to Ian.
> 
> what we do is as simple as taking a Newbie kayak fishing..
> 
> Andrew


I trust you will pass my details on to Ian.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

I will  should have added new volunteers.. You were ahead of Me


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

www.HowAus.org went live this morning.. Full site will be completed January 2013. thank you all for your support.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

great story of strength and courage.. Real footage...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCOd5_Z ... ata_player

Andrew

www.HowAus.org


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Our new website is up and running..

www.howaus.org

Heroes on the water Australia is looking for people that will be willing to volunteer at our events Australia wide and for people with any committee/ organisation experience wanting to help out with official duties..

If you know of any veterans that want to try out kayak fishing please pass on our contact information or our website address..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Today we Launched our Newsletter HowAus News get your pdf copy http://www.howaus.org/home_htm_files/HO ... ws%201.pdf or view on our website http://www.howaus.org/home_7.htm

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys and Girls after many months in the planning we have of today successfully registered as an Incorporation.

its a huge step forward for Heroes on the Water Australia which now opens doors of recognition by the Defence Forces putting us another step closer to helping and sharing our sport of Kayak fishing with our wounded Warriors.

We currently have over 60 volunteers Australia wide and the support of some big hitters from within the kayak industry.

we have planned for 3 major chapters in Australia. 1. Victoria 2. Queensland 3. NSW hopefully in time we will be out there in every state trying to make a difference.

Our plan is simple we aim for the triple therapy of Kayak fishing . 1 Physical with paddling, Pedalling and fishing 2. Occupational with learning some new skills and a sport for life and 3. Mental from relaxing benefits of being on the Water and in a different place.

check out our website at www.HowAus.org for more info or directly to our Newsletter 
http://www.howaus.org/home_7.htm

for those of you on Facebook the biggest help we can get from you is if you 'Like Us' on Facebook and share our story with your friends so we can get the word out further. Facebook link. www.Facebook.com/heroesonthewateraustralia

thanks heaps to the HQ team Kevin - Victoria, Bevan - Victoria , Robert - Victoria and Ian - Far north Queensland.

Thanks heaps

Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Good to hear it's coming together.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

slowly but surely is..

a couple more paperwork bundles to get through in the process but we are rockin and rolling...

hopefully by March/April we have a little calendar of events for Australia wide..

fingers crossed..


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED*

hello all volunteers we need your help now..

we need to raise some dollars to pay for our Insurance.

we will be running sausage sizzles to promote HowAus to the community via the community program that bunnings offer .. we have Victoria organised and Queensland will be doing a similar thing buy we need the other states to help out..

so if you have a bunnings or similar in your state let us know and you with the help of some others run one for us..

please call me Andrew 0405 676 883 to get started or email [email protected]


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

2013 Competition #2

take a pic of you, your fish the water you caught it, your yak and make sure the HowAus sticker is in the pic..

http://www.Facebook.com/heroesonthewateraustralia

all pictures will be posted on Facebook and in here..










competition will run until end of March.

winner gets a lure made specially for our natives..

good luck..


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Huge thanks to mark from marks custom fishing http://www.markscustomfishing.com/ who will be making heroes on the water Australia rods with some of the proceeds going to HowAus .. We have come up with a special design that will include our logo our colors and your name on the rod of your choice....

We are also lucky enough to get to see this process happen ... I will post pictures in this post as they come in...

Andrew


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it's about time I whacked that sticker on my kayak and got a fishy photo taken.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

that's 1 down and 99 to go
..
better be some good photos ...


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Heroes on the water Australia is continually growing and we need your help..

We are seeking people to join our committee.

*To Join *

You must be able to commit to a few hours per week.

Be able to use a computer.

Have a passion to help others and love what we do.

Please send application / cv with a cover letter to [email protected]

*What the committee does ?*

Offering opinion or expertise by email, drafting letters, cooking snags, tying knots, fitting safety gear, introductions, assisting the fundraising and sponsorship co-ordinator, attend meetings in person or proxy, key roles within howaus ..

Join the Team and help our Wounded Warriors..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

+++ UPDATE +++

Over the past few weeks we have received our ABN and Tax File numbers and today our bank account was opened...

**** Please Donate ****

We are now able to receive donations from you.. Every dollar you give takes us another step closer to getting our Heroes on the water.

Make direct donations into our account ..

Account name : Heroes on the water Australia inc 
Bsb : 033002
Acc : 691213

Our short term target is $3000 which will pay for our insurance.

Every dollar counts... Thank you for your generosity..

We also welcome Pat O'Neill to the committee.. Pat is an avid fisherman of many years experience on land boats and yaks . He also brings along his extensive managerial experience and has had experience working with other charities and not for profit organisations.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Huge thank you to those who have donated some money into our account. We will be distributing receipt of donation in the coming weeks. Our accounts are currently open for deposit only and passwords have not been issued as yet, they will be issued after our AGM this Thursday when we vote signatories of account (x3). The minutes will be forwarded to the bank so the bank can issue passwords to log in.

Once again thanks heaps to all of you that have supported Heroes on the water Australia from day 1 and continue to do so.. Every day we are another step closer to getting our wounded warriors on the water .

AGM will be held This Thursday the 4 th of April 2013 @ 4 Thorpe street Newport. Victoria 3015 if you would like to attend please call me on 0405 676 883 or email [email protected]

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

yakgear said:


> +++ UPDATE +++
> 
> Over the past few weeks we have received our ABN and Tax File numbers and today our bank account was opened...
> 
> ...


Looks like i made a little mistake on the bsb number it has big been edited to be correct.. Apologies to those who tried to put money in and had it returned...

Currently we have raised $1360 ...

Thanks heaps to those who have donated...every dollar takes us one step closer to getting our wounded on the water
.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

With the great support of Marks custom fishing http://www.markscutomfishing.com we are about to offer a HowAus rod...( rod to be built will be 2-5kg) and most of the proceeds will go to HowAus fundraising in turn helping to get our wounded warriors on the water across Australia... enough of the talk, pictures will tell the story..





































This rod is a bushido 10-20lb blank, Fuji k double foot guides and a Fuji vss handle. pictured with the Team Daiwa advantage 4000 reel


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

*ANZAC DAY *

Anzac Day is an important national occasion and a time to pause and reflect on the bravery and sacrifice made by our servicemen and servicewomen during two World Wars, other conflicts and peacekeeping operations, to remember those who gave their lives, those who returned home from war ill or maimed and those who have lived with the terrible memories of their war experiences. We also remember the Families of the sons and daughters who never returned as well as families of our wounded warriors, and prayers for those still away from home to return safely.

Try and get down to your local Dawn service and participate in a time honoured Australian tradition, please also encourage the younger generation to come along and participate in the spirit of ANZAC Day. It is important that our young understand and recognise the sacrifices made by those who have served our country.

LEST WE FORGET


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

A pic of a fellow Yak Fisher doing his thing at work..

visit us on Facebook www.facebook.com/heroesonthewateraustralia

give us your support so we can better support our troops..


----------



## petergle (Feb 9, 2013)

bump


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

So has anyone been out on the water yet or is it not quite at that stage yet?


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> So has anyone been out on the water yet or is it not quite at that stage yet?


No vets yet...

We have had a few process meets, role play etc that has helped us write up event procedures etc.

The offer of a paddle or fish is out there, we have volunteer Australia wide ready to go..

We need our vets to contact us and the ball will roll..

No stress no rush HowAus is here for the long haul..

I will elaborate on what's going on..

We have made contact with all relevant departments and other organisations that help our wounded, all these dept know of our existence and of what Heroes on the water has achieved in the U.S. What we are doing is continuing to contact these organisations and trying to get into their magazines, pin boards etc also trying to get the community to pass the word on to friends and family. We are also raising funds to ensure that our yearly running costs of about $3500 is met without issue.

Slowly the word is getting through but fishing and paddling is not for everyone, so via Facebook we are also placing links to other organisations like mates4mates.org and hopefully that also helps our vets..

Over the next month or so we hope to have some volunteer days across Australia where all our volunteers can see our event process work and be trained to help during an event.. Our events when run will be of about 2 -3 hours simple instruction and an easy day. We are choosing locations according to our volunteers experience and knowledge and all water will be calm protected water sections with a 100 mt max distance from event base.

So what you guys and girls can do is help by spreading the word, there is currently over 80,000 vets registered with the dva ( dept of vet affairs) plus the many more..

Andrew


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

From the Team at HowAus 
We wish you all a Merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year.. 
Stay safe out on the water.. 
Look after your mates and family.. 
Also spare a thoight and prayer for those that can't be with their family and friends this year and wish yhem a speedy return home.

We look forward to an exciting 2014 with some HowAus vets hitting the water early in the new year and some calender events coming..

Paddle (pedal), fish, heal


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Here we go *Victorians* we have 2 events on consecutive days in Vic..

*1. Blue Rock Lake , Just outside Moe*
13th of April, 2014
9 am to 12 pm

*2. Ovens River, Bundalong *
14th Of April, 2014
9 am to 12 pm

We will have 5 yaks fitted out by Wavedance Kayaks and Daiwa gear ready for a half days fishing on 2 great waters of Vic.

These events will be low key, with group staying small. To get involved as a Vet please contact Andrew via email [email protected] or msg me through forum Pvt Msg.

Looking forward to both days .

Paddle Fish Heal


----------

